# BMW Launches 500 HP 2022 iX EV



## guyinacar (Jun 26, 2016)

I like how those huge grilles continue all the way under the car like a pair of toboggans, and how the tail of each one pops up at the rear bumper where exhaust tips aren't.


----------



## Chagahan (Jul 18, 2004)

oh god this is UUUUGGGGGLLLLLLYYYYYYYY


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

When you can charge an electric vehicle in the time it takes to fill a tank with gas let me know.


----------



## jeff661 (Sep 22, 2017)

When you can buy gas at home while you are asleep, let me know. How often do you drive 300 miles in one stretch?


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

Many times. I travel a lot. Even more now with COVID.


----------



## guyinacar (Jun 26, 2016)

It's not just 300 miles because it has the 200kW fast charge unit onboard. That's a 50x faster electric ingestion rate than today's F15/G05 X5's. What does that mean? It means: drive for 4 hours straight, stop to pee and charge up, maybe have a burger, drive another two hours.

Look, I'm not saying it's a diesel Peterbilt, and this won't tow your yacht from LA up to Tahoe. But that's a lot of normal range for a pure EV plus a 200 kW ability to top up. Put 'em together and it's probably more like a 450 mile afternoon. Fine for New Jersey; not fine for Montana.

But that begs the other question: do I want to be seen for 450 miles behind that grill? I'm not there yet.


----------



## fadingfootpaths (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm sure BMW designers knew the negative press the grille would receive, but they would have to be appreciated for letting go of the past and coming up with designs that are radical and controversial. The grille is perhaps the most important part of the BMW Design and with the advent of electric vehicles, many felt would fade away into the oblivion as there is no need for engine cooling. Thanks to these designers, the grille is probably going to be the hottest topic of discussion for the next 3 years!


----------



## guyinacar (Jun 26, 2016)

I think a lot of people would be surprised how important cooling (and warming) is to an EV battery "skate". Take a look at the grille on a Tesla Model 3. (Yeah, yeah, don't flame me... I'm simply pointing out that there's maybe a whole square foot of air induction up there, yet no Tesla engine). You do need a grille on an EV. But maybe not _this_ grille.

I own an F15 X5 PHEV, and I love the styling of it. I've been in, and I love the styling of the X2. I've been in, and I love the technology i3. If those three vehicles got together and had a baby, I'd probably buy it. But one with this grille? No, not for me.

Side note: whoever decided that this design shall be named the "icks" should get a stern talking-to. Maybe the "yucks" was taken?

BTW, there's a European company called "BMW" that did a much better job of finding the middle aesthetic. The 2014 BMW 225xe is probably the most practical thing on the road, and a direct "city car" competitor for several Audi, Peugeot, Vauxhall, Citroen, Volvo, and other brands. If gas hits $7/ gallon in the US, they'll probably offer the next version of that here. It's rumored to be in late development, including "M" and PHEV versions:

2021 BMW 2 Series Active Tourer Grows Up, Adopts SUV Styling Cues | Carscoops

Those spy shots suggest it'll inherit a modest snout from its predecessor, rather than the X7, M3, and "icks" nasal design.


----------



## Magile (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Kkoa12h (Aug 19, 2017)

Magile said:


> View attachment 1068546
> 
> View attachment 1068547
> 
> ...


Car looks great!


----------



## Magile (Aug 31, 2021)

Another E-Bimmer seen at the local dealer...


----------



## Kkoa12h (Aug 19, 2017)

Magile said:


> Another E-Bimmer seen at the local dealer...
> View attachment 1072170
> View attachment 1072171
> View attachment 1072172
> ...


 Beautiful Spec!


----------

